# My in-out box project Final



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, I finally finished my in-out box... I gave it to my wife's uncle as his Christmas present but just now had the time to post the photos I took.

The trays are mahogany with the splines out of cherry. The stand is cherry with mahogany splines. 








































If you are interested in the build of this in-out box the original thread is here. 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/18263-my-out-box-project.html


Tim


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Very nice; impressive. Did you use any kind of lubricant such as teflon tape for the drawers to slide on?


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

mftha said:


> Very nice; impressive. Did you use any kind of lubricant such as teflon tape for the drawers to slide on?



Nope, what I used was 400 grit sand paper on the rails and it slides well.


Tim


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nocely done, Tim.. The contrasting splines add a lot!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, well done indeed. Looks like a project that is challanging and fun.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tim, as I said in an earlier post, you deserve to feel proud. Where did the design come from.


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Where did the design come from.



It came from Vol. 31 / No. 182 of the Woodsmith magazine. I have no idea how many times they are printed but I got it a few months ago and it says on the bottom of the magazine to display until May 26th. 

It's the one that has "A New Angle On Box Joints" on the cover. 


Tim


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nice Tim, very nice indeed..


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

That's an excellently built project. Just an FYI, if the drawers ever do get sticky due to humidity changes or whatever, a little bit of paste wax on the rails works wonders...I did a similar design on my router table.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

I like this very much, the radiused corners are a nice touch.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice work and a wonderful gift!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice project Tim.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The woods and stains compliment each other well............ what did you use for the finish?


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

Marco said:


> The woods and stains compliment each other well............ what did you use for the finish?



It's a Minwax "Early American" stain and sealer.

Tim


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Tim I'll remember that for later


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

It turned out great!!!

Believe me. Your projects will get better and easier, as you become more familiar and comfortable with your new tools.

My best advice is to really take some time to calibrate your table saw so everything is perendicular and horizontal to one another. This will build confidence that when you make a cut, it is as exact as the machine will allow.

You did great and the boxes looks wonderful. The stain really brings out the different woods.

So how do I get on next years Christmas list????????


----------

